# Chewing up everything



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everybody,

Me and my husband just purchased our first home a couple of months ago. Well everything was going well tell we came home one day and Macy had chewed up the floor boards. I'm just so frustated because we leave chew bones out, her toys, but she just wants to chew on the floor boards. Is there anyhting we can do to break her from this bad habit. She just turned a year old do you guys think this is a puppy stage.

Thanks, 

Stephanie and Macy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee the only thing I can think of is bitter apple or something to put her off the taste of the floor boards. Other than that you may have to perhaps get an e-pen and put a thick mat down and leave her in there when you are not home. Or close her in the bathroom or laundry where there are no boards that she can chew.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Try spraying the Bitter Apple spray, that may help. At our old apt Caesar chewed this one spot in the wall until we sprayed that and it also kept our cats from chewing on the fake Christmas tree.







We bought it at Petsmart, hope it will help!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs are often destructive when you are gone due to anxiety. I would teach her the crate is a safe haven and crate her when you are gone.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I went through the same thing with TicTac. He loved chewing our brand new kitchen cabinets







. Bitter apple spray, fooey spray and a touch of tabasco sauce rubbed on the area's he liked to chew were all the things we tried (not all at once though). The thing that worked best was to try to catch him in the act and give him a stern NO. He's so sensitive to upseting us that it really worked well. Good luck


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice! This weekend I'm going to have to go get some bitter apple spray.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Billy is a the worlds largest termite!! NOTHING has worked for him. I've had my carpet repaired, base boards and door trim replaced. Just to find it chewed up again. He's an animal I tell ya









If I so much as put in a load of laundry, I walk back to the living room only to find carpet and padding stuck to his face.

I've never had such a problem with any of my others. So, for now I will just keep a close eye on him, and I'm getting a bid for tile next week.

Billy will be one-year-old next month...I think it will be a few more months of chewing.

Good Luck...I feel your pain...

Debbie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Both of mine are BIG chewers even at 1 and 3 years old. I cannot leave them in a room by themselves. I crate them when I am gone. That way I know they and my home are safe! I am embarrassed to say all the things they have chewed when I wasn't looking....

The rocker part of a rocking chair; the cross bar of a dining room chair; the legs of the entry-hall table; the sides of an Oriental rug; the edges of 3 of my kitchen cabinets; an electronic car key and more!...... My first Maltese, Rosebud, never chewed on things....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

K/C's Mom - We need to start a SUPPORT GROUP - LOL

Good Lord, this could go on for YEARS!!

I swear, Billy will find a way to rip up the new tile - lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Sep 23 2005, 09:16 PM
> *K/C's Mom - We need to start a SUPPORT GROUP - LOL
> 
> Good Lord, this could go on for YEARS!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean... Since "misery loves company" here are a couple pics of what I'm talking about. My guys are very sneaky. When they would hear me start to come in the room they would stop and look innocent and the damage was done before I even noticed. I was slow to catch on to what they were up to!!


















Notice on the back leg there is a "bump" coming out from the leg. On the front one, it is gone!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't understand why dogs want to chew up everything? You leave there chew bones out and there toys. Macy also has chewed up 2 pairs of my good sandals. I was so mad!!


----------

